# Decals Starting To Peel!



## Randey (Sep 20, 2004)

Does anyone have any ideas what I can do to stop the decals from the front of my trailer from peeling. They are just starting to peel but I don't want to wait until it is too late. Any suggestions as to how I can stop this?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Can't remember who, but someone here had a great fix. I seem to rememer creating a small slice in the decal and adding some sort of glue.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Here you go this is from a Decal person and Member 6pack

As for the Outback trailer decals, I would look into warranty. Most vinyl comes with a warranty, and Keystone should cover that if it is a fairly new trailer. I had a roll of vinyl do that once, everything I produced on it would not adhere. So I sent it back and got my money back. Luckly I didn't get many jobs done before the problem was found or I would still be replacing them!

Any adheasive you put on there is going to be harsh on your paint. I would only use automotive grade vinyl designed for such applications, and never use an adheasive on a painted surface like that.

your best bet is to remove it and get some new ones from the dealer ASAP. If your trailer isn't too old, it may not have left a mark on the surface from being sun bleached. But if it is, just line the new stickers up to it, and you'll know it is straight!

Thanks,
JD


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

When I told our dealer that some of our decals were beginning to lift after 3 months of ownership, the service manager basically told me that it's bound to happen with the sun beating on it.

I really hate getting the brush off...they're just don't feel like dealing with it, but we'll see who prevails in the end


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

The Skipper told me Elmer's Glue wouldn't hold.
Darn! I should have listened to him!









Gilligan


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

My decals started to peel back, so I contacted my dealership and sent him some pictures of the peelage (is that a word







) and they forwarded them onto Keystone. A month later I was told to bring the TT in to have them replaced as it was under warranty. Not too sure if you have warranty, but it may be something to look into. A lot of folks seem to have this decal issue and it makes me wonder what is going on with them, and are all RV manufacturers having issues with this.

On a side note, Gilligan, I noticed that you have the SS Minnow in your Sig block. There was an article in the Victoria's local newspaper that some guy on Vancouver Island has bought the original SS Minnow and is going to turn it into a tourist attraction. Apparently he has it beached and people can come down and get their picture taken with it. Gotta wonder what is he is charging for this.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I just installed the arrow shapped decals on my Outback. They cost around 26.00 and are readily available from Keystone but you have to order them through a dealer. They come as a set so you get both. They go on very easy just use a washable marker or grease pencil for location before you remove the old ones. Put the new decal with the paper on over the old ones and mark along the straight edges. I used a wallpaper seam roller and a paint stir stick to smooth them out, worked great. I don't know a easy way to get the old one off but maybe a hair dryer or some kind of glue desolver. Kirk


----------



## mandy1 (Mar 26, 2006)

Take them off the rest of the way and that will stop the peeling.

Seriously, as already mentioned, this should be covered under warranty if applicable.
If not under warranty you could take an xacto knife and trim off the peeling portion to stop it, but be careful
not to cut the skin of the camper.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

skippershe said:


> When I told our dealer that some of our decals were beginning to lift after 3 months of ownership, the service manager basically told me that it's bound to happen with the sun beating on it.
> 
> I really hate getting the brush off...they're just don't feel like dealing with it, but we'll see who prevails in the end


This is a warranty item and should be covered. Virtually all my decals are peeling in places, and I'm getting replacement sets for all the decal kits -- under warranty.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Randey,

Another tip: If the decals are peeling at a sharp point in the decal (such as at either end of the 'swoosh' on the front), try cutting back a little ways from that and rounding off the new end. This will make it harder for the wind and water to get under the end of the decal and start it peeling. Those thin, sharp ends just don't have enough adhesive to resist the elements.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I wonder if this is something that a little dab of clear nail polish would take care of? C'mon ladies, you use that stuff for everything - would it work?


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

skippershe said:


> When I told our dealer that some of our decals were beginning to lift after 3 months of ownership, the service manager basically told me that it's bound to happen with the sun beating on it.
> 
> I really hate getting the brush off...they're just don't feel like dealing with it, but we'll see who prevails in the end


Uh..........I got a feeling I KNOW who'll prevail in the the end......







and it WON'T be the dealer.








Darlene


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

sgalady said:


> When I told our dealer that some of our decals were beginning to lift after 3 months of ownership, the service manager basically told me that it's bound to happen with the sun beating on it.
> 
> I really hate getting the brush off...they're just don't feel like dealing with it, but we'll see who prevails in the end


Uh..........I got a feeling I KNOW who'll prevail in the the end......







and it WON'T be the dealer.








Darlene








[/quote]

Go get em' tiger!!


----------



## klash (Sep 4, 2006)

Had the exact same problem with our 2005 Outback Sydney edition fifth wheel.

Dealer sort of shrugged their shoulders and said, oh well, sun, wind and rain will do their thing.

We just returned after a round the continent trip. Stopped in to tour the Keystone plant in Goshen, IN and got a personal tour from the Product Manager for Outback no less. I traded a jar of our east coast canned lobster for a new decal for the front of our fifth.

We spent four days in Monticello, IN, and it took me about 3 hours over a 2 day period in some pretty hot and humid weather with the wife's hair dryer and one of those razor scrapers to very "carefully" start peeling the old decal off. Then cleaned it all with Goo Gone, and lastly finished off with Vim cleaner for fibreglass sinks.

We now have a 2007 Outback decal on the front. Different colour, but it sure looks better than the old one which was flaking off terribly.

Bernie and Heather Klashinsky


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Once again proving the point, that there are not many things in life that can't be made better with a little Lobster!








Well done Bernie and Heather Klashinsky!









Oh, and BTW... *Welcome to Outbackers!*









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Ours has started to lift around the edges too. I just keep trimming it with an Xacto knife.


----------

